# Destin sharking



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ill be in front of pompano joes tomorrow afternoon till at least 9 pm. The more the merrier. It'd be nice to meet a few locals.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone ever cut fresh
Mackerel in half as a chunk bait for sharks or is too small?


----------

